# Size 8.5 boots , what waist width?



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

what waist width of a board would be the best for Size 8.5 boots ?

does it matter when riding powder without any heel/toe hanging when the board is too wide?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

not wide 10char


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Thats what size my boots are too.. No problem on any non wide board...


----------

